# Tubed or Tubeless?



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you use conventional tubes on your MTB, or do you have a tubeless setup?  

If you're tubeless do you have UST rims and tires, or are you running some sort of conversion with regular rims, like a Stan's kit or ghetto?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 1, 2010)

Currently running tubes but I have a Stans coversion kit and will be switching over soon.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 1, 2010)

tubed - a few flats a year, no biggy. the better rider i become the less flats i get... great now i just jinxed myself for a 2 flat day on the next epic ride


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2010)

Ghetto tubless. I have averaged 1 flat a season since I swithed 2 years ago. Both were nasty side wall tears that the sealant couldn't fix. I love the lower pressures you can run with tubeless.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 1, 2010)

Just converted to tubeless last season....only one day on them, but so far so good.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 2, 2010)

I started using ghetto tubeless about 4 years ago. Most of the time the conversion goes easy but sometimes is a complete pain in the butt. I really like the flexibility in being able to run lower PSI and the lack of pinch flats. For whatever reason, I think running tubeless does increase the chance of sidewall tears - but those only happen once or twice a season. In the cases where I've had to run tubes I've flatted once every two or three rides - not acceptable!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

I put holes in the sidewalls of 3 or 4 different tires over the last season, running tubes.  Not exactly confidence inspiring to switch to tubeless.  I guess if I ever do go tubeless I'm not going to use Specialized tires.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I put holes in the sidewalls of 3 or 4 different tires over the last season, running tubes.  Not exactly confidence inspiring to switch to tubeless.  I guess if I ever do go tubeless I'm not going to use Specialized tires.



Why not, aren't they still doing the lifetime warranty?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why not, aren't they still doing the lifetime warranty?



Because I don't want to start oozing sealant out of the sidewall every few rides if I switch to tubeless.  I heard they were stopping the lifetime warranty on tires anyway.


----------



## Jisch (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, Specialized tires now have only a 90 day warranty on them. I agree that their normal sidewalls are not good - tubeless or not. Its hard to find a tire that has a tough sidewall AND doesn't weigh a ton. I'm investigating a Nevegal tubeless tire right now - its heavier but the sidewalls are tough. 

John


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2010)

Wish spesh tires spend a few bucks extra and get your tire of choice in the armidilo version (much tougher side walls). I am really starting to like the Conti tires with the apex side walls,  very tought.


----------

